# ring shank nail removal



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Can you post a photo?


----------



## steaed (Feb 8, 2008)

I called my brother and he said to use nippers and roll them back...seems to work great


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

I am NOT a progfessional floor finisher, just a long-time DIYer.
Do not try to pull ring shank nails out of wood as it will more than likely damage the wood badly.
The best solution, in my opinion, is to sink the ring shanks slightly below the finishing level with a straight punch the size of the nailhead, and then fill the holes with matching colored wood putty before sanding and sealing.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

If your intention is to refinish then pulling them out will only cause more damage to the remaining floor. Mike is correct, cut/break the heads off and punch the shank into the floor.


----------

